# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  محترف هلالي في قبضة العدالة

## مرهف

*التفاصيل لاحقاً ان شاء الله
بعد التأكد من الخبر
...

*

----------


## خالد الدالى

*انشاء الله يطلع ابوتنج:ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30:
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد الدالى
					

انشاء الله يطلع ابوتنج



 ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياخالد اتوبونج دا كان قبضوهو كان فكوهو واحد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شوف يا عمك يا تديني التفاصيل ولا بضرب ليك هسي الشمار كتلنا 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*اتمني من كل قلبي ان يكون اب راسين 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياخالد اتوبونج دا كان قبضوهو كان فكوهو واحد



إنشاء الله سادومبا , أتو بونج الصفوة دايرنو يلعب .:hehehmn::hehehmn::hehehmn:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شوف يا عمك يا تديني التفاصيل ولا بضرب ليك هسي الشمار كتلنا 



اصبر ياعجبكو شويه الموضوع في التوه هههههه
خلي المدير يشوف شغلو ويجيب لينا الاخبار الحلوه هههههههههه
*

----------


## wd el7aj

*هوووووووووووووي يا مرهف ما تخلينا نتحكر هنا لامن ننسى السحووووور
جيب من جوة
                        	*

----------


## ام ريتا

*ان شاءالله ماننتظر كتير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*والله يا مرهف عزبتنا

بعدين عن وجةهة نظرى ما دايرين اى جلفوط يدخل علينا

ولا  اب راسين ولا اب تلاتة

ديل ما بجى منهم خير

الله يكفينا شر الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اتمني من كل قلبي ان يكون اب راسين



ياهو زظاااااااااااااااااااتو يا عجبكو
*

----------


## الجعلى 1

*شكلو سادومبا العدالة الزمبابوية استدرجتو بفهم المنتخب وكدا
*

----------


## ابولين

*اللييييييييييييييييييييييييلا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

والله يا مرهف عزبتنا

بعدين عن وجةهة نظرى ما دايرين اى جلفوط يدخل علينا

ولا  اب راسين ولا اب تلاتة

ديل ما بجى منهم خير

الله يكفينا شر الجلافيط




عيييييييييك:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
يا ابوحميد الزول يقول ليك العادالة
تقول يدخل علينا

نحن في زنزانة ولا شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اللهم افتنهم باعمالهم وبدد آماااااااااااااااااالهم0
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بسم الله
ندق الخيمة هنا

واااادي قعدة
*

----------


## wd el7aj

*يا مرهف عذبتنا
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*يا مرهف الاخبار الناقصة دي شنو ؟؟؟؟ 


اتمني ان يكون ابو راسين ده عدالة زيمبابوي بدأت التحقيق معه في قضية اسيا قيت 


لأنو كان مطلووووووووووب لدي شرطة زيمبابوي .. 

اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخبار الحلوه دايماً عندك يامدير ربنا يخليك لينا
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*كمل كمل؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*شنو يامدير ياكب الشمار ياماتجهجهنا
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*والله الخبر خطير والشمار صعب وكلنا متخفزين 

    نمشي نصلي التراويح والعشاء ونجي بسرعة
                        	*

----------


## abu khabbab

*سهر الجداد 
*

----------


## osono

*هجم النمر هجم النمر
:562::562::562:
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بسم الله
ندق الخيمة هنا

واااادي قعدة





يا ريد 

صراحة نحن كرهنا اخبار الجلافيط خالص
وحاسس انو بقينا نشغل نفسنا بيهم اكتر من اللازم

سيبو الجلافيط ربك كفيل بيهم
خلونا فى زعيمنا 
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*فتو يامرهف ماتعذبنا ياخ
الموجودين الان
‏ودالمريخ, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏أحمد طه, ‏مرهف, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏خالد الدالى, ‏midris3, ‏osono, ‏wd el7aj, ‏هشام احمدموسى, ‏نبيل فنجري
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع

محمد عامر بشير, ‏أحمد طه, ‏مرهف, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏خالد الدالى, ‏midris3, ‏osono, ‏wd el7aj, ‏هشام احمدموسى, ‏نبيل فنجري, ‏ودالمريخ
*

----------


## هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة

*زى خبر امبارح بتاع الكاف

ارحمونا من اخبار الجلافيط وخلونا فى زعيمنا

لو فى خبر (بعفن ) وبنشم
*

----------


## مرهف

*الخبر العندي
انو تم استدعاء سادومبا بأمر رئاسي للتحقيق معه في قضية اسيا قيت
ومالم اتأكد منه حتي الان هل هو تحقيق فقط ام معه حبس
مجرد ما املك الخبر كاملا واتأكد من صحته سيتم نشره
الاتصالات بدولة زيمبابوي صعبة بعض الشئ
احترامي لكم يا شباب وتقديري
وهذا كل ما لدي الان
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة
					

زى خبر امبارح بتاع الكاف

ارحمونا من اخبار الجلافيط وخلونا فى زعيمنا

لو فى خبر (بعفن ) وبنشم



 المشاركات : 35
 مشتاقون يا ابو اية
..
للتأكد من خبر الكاف حق امس
تابع صحيفة السوبر التي صدرت صباح اليوم وعنوانها الرئيسي 
 

...

*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*يا جماعة والله انا من راي نسيب أخبار بني زرقان ديل شوية ونمشي بالقاعدة اللي تقول 
( ياخبر اليوم بفلوس بكرة ببلاش ) ويا نقول خلوهم( بكرة نقعد تحت الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة)
الاهم الان الاهتمام بفريقنا وما نوم في العسل ونشوف حكاية الاجازات دي شنو والتسيب دة كلو لي شنو الفريق في نص الدوري لسة ما في اي داعي للراحة السلبية دي عشان ما تتكرر افلام انتر كلوب تاني وندخل مطمئنين وناخد علي غفلة سمبك والعياذ باللة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*شباب في هذه الفترة لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم ان يُترصد به او يترصد ان يتجمد نشاطه او يتدحرج
..
كتبت خبر وفق قناعتي كما لكم من قناعات
المنبر لم يتوقف علي هذا البوست فقط حتي يسمعني البعض محاضرات عن الطالب والمطلوب والمرجو والمأمول 
..
ما يهمني هو ان لا يتقدم الهليل قيد انملة في البطولة الافريقية وهذا ما يقلقني
وساسخر كافة امكانياتي  المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع
..
ساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر يسع مليار بوست
لترفدوا المنبر بافكاركم
عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا يا مرهف انشاء الله تابيدة 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

شباب انا لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم في هذه الفترة
..
كتبت خبر وفق قناعتي
والمنبر لم يتوقف علي هذا البوست فقط حتي يسمعني البعض محاضرات عن الطالب والمطلوب والمرجو والمأمول
..
ما يهمني هو ان لا يتقدم الهليل قيد انملة في البطولة الافريقية
وساسخر كافة امكانياتي  المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع
وساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر يسع مليار بوست 
عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...





معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك بكل تاكيد 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

شباب في هذه الفترة لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم ان يُترصد به او يترصد ان يتجمد نشاطه او يتدحرج
..
كتبت خبر وفق قناعتي كما لكم من قناعات
المنبر لم يتوقف علي هذا البوست فقط حتي يسمعني البعض محاضرات عن الطالب والمطلوب والمرجو والمأمول 
..
ما يهمني هو ان لا يتقدم الهليل قيد انملة في البطولة الافريقية وهذا ما يقلقني
وساسخر كافة امكانياتي  المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع
..
ساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر يسع مليار بوست
لترفدوا المنبر بافكاركم
عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...




قضية تستحق العناء يامدير 

لك التحيه

وربنا احقق المراد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*للشباب البقولوا ما نهتم بالهلال ونهتم بس بالزعيم
1/ لو الهلالاب اهتموا بس بفريقهم كان المريخ لعب في كاس العالم
2/ حيحصل شنو لو تابعنا اخبارهم المهببة دي؟؟
مسيرة المريخ حتتوقف؟
3/الاخبار دي بتهمنا عشان لو صدقت ان شاء الله
حتشغلهم عننا الي حين
4/مرهف اورد خبر وبس
زي كتير من الاخبار في المنبر ليه التركيز عليه بالزات لو ما حاجة مهمة فعلا؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					






وساسخر كافة امكانياتي  المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع






الامكانيات الزرقاء دي بتحول ليها بالويسترن يونيون ولا كاش باليد ؟؟ :bluefly:

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

للشباب البقولوا ما نهتم بالهلال ونهتم بس بالزعيم
1/ لو الهلالاب اهتموا بس بفريقهم كان المريخ لعب في كاس العالم
2/ حيحصل شنو لو تابعنا اخبارهم المهببة دي؟؟
مسيرة المريخ حتتوقف؟
3/الاخبار دي بتهمنا عشان لو صدقت ان شاء الله
حتشغلهم عننا الي حين
4/مرهف اورد خبر وبس
زي كتير من الاخبار في المنبر ليه التركيز عليه بالزات لو ما حاجة مهمة فعلا؟؟



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...



 :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
المنتديات الـ ............. لا شغل لها الا ضرب المريخ تحت الحزام وتضخيم الامور .. وعكس الصور .. وستر عيوبهم بنا .. وكل هذا لا يندرج في المستطيل الاخضر .. 
الميدان - المدرجات - الادارة - الاعلام - المنتديات .. هنا الصورة الاكبر لردهم
الميدان كفيل بيهم الاعبين المسجلين في الكشف .. وما فينا زول بعمل شي في التسعين دقيقة الا الجمهور
المدرجات كفيل بيها الجمهور بالتشجيع 
الادارة كفيل بيها المجلس المكلف .. ومهما كان تنظيرنا في علان وفلان والتسجيلات ما بشكل شي الا نسبة بسيطة واللي هي جايا من الاعلام
الاعلام .. وسيلة تبصير للجمهور و عكس صور وفي النهاية بقت مقيدة بي ضوابظ وقيود مافي اي صحفي بقدر يجاهر بي شي الا بي اللفة والتلميح من بعيد لي بعيد واللبيب بالشارة يفهم ..
المنتديات .. التي اصبحت وجهة كل صحفي .. منهم من كان ليعكس راي الجمهور المريخي واستطلاع ارائهم .. ومنهم من كان يبحث عن ما يحشو به العامود الخاص به 
المنتديات .. كفيلة برد وكشف كل التهم وتصحيح المسار لما يعجز عنه الكثيرون (المقيدون) سلبيا .. قوانين .. طيبة ما ليها لازمة .. 
ان كانت رغبتنا في دعم المريخ ترك ....... في حالهم 
فالندخل المنتدى صباحا نقراء بوست طارق الاخباري .. والصلاة على الرسول .. ثم تسجيل الخروج .. 

انها حرب والحمد لله هناك من يقودها من بني احمر ..  .. 



طخوووووووووووو يا هريدي
وجيبو من عرقوبو الاصيلع دا
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

شباب في هذه الفترة لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم ان يُترصد به او يترصد ان يتجمد نشاطه او يتدحرج
..
كتبت خبر وفق قناعتي كما لكم من قناعات
المنبر لم يتوقف علي هذا البوست فقط حتي يسمعني البعض محاضرات عن الطالب والمطلوب والمرجو والمأمول 
..
ما يهمني هو ان لا يتقدم الهليل قيد انملة في البطولة الافريقية وهذا ما يقلقني
وساسخر كافة امكانياتي المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع
..
ساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر يسع مليار بوست
لترفدوا المنبر بافكاركم
عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...



و أنا معاك يا زعيم بس شوف طريقة موضوع أنيمبا قيت ده ما يموت ويصل الإتحاد الأفريقى
وتشكر يا حبيب على الجهود المبذولة
و أضرب بيد من حديد
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*بكل تأكيد نحن مع زعزعة أستقرار الهليل بكل قوة وليس خارجيا فقط ولكن داخليا حتي نستطيع تلقيص الفرق في الممتاز واخراس كل ألسنتهم وعلية فمن حق كل شخص العمل كما يراة صحيحا كما صرحت بذلك وشكرا لك علي سعة قلبك ونرجو ان لانكون قد افسدنا ماتخطط لة ربما لم يفهم البعص الغرض الحقيقي من وراء تلك الأخبار .
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*الله يستر . اسي يقولوا ديل ناس المريخ . الجاية من الله تتلزمها الارض . القضية بي هناك شغالة . ( آسيا قيت ) واعلام الازرق يسئ للاعلام الاحمر . 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*waiting
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

الله يستر . اسي يقولوا ديل ناس المريخ . الجاية من الله تتلزمها الارض . القضية بي هناك شغالة . ( آسيا قيت ) واعلام الازرق يسئ للاعلام الاحمر . 



ذر الرماد علي العيون

الرماد ال...
الدنيا رمضان
 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

شباب في هذه الفترة لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم ان يُترصد به او يترصد ان يتجمد نشاطه 
..
ساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر 
...





العزيز مرهف

نكره الهلال كما يكره المسلمون اليهود
نتمنى دماره ونهايته  .نتمنى  وننندس فى امنياتنا سنوات من الدعاء لاجل انهزامه وتشتيته وضعف قواعده.
لم نكن على حب المريخ ان لم نكن نكره هذا المدعو الهلال. وليتنى اجد طريقا لامنياتى ومنفذا لحقدى على ذلك الجلفوط   واقسم على اننى حينها سأوقد له مواقد الكراهية التى اسعد  بمجاهرتى بها.
ولكن كان القصد من وراء حديثنا والاخوة فى ان نترك ملاحقة اخبارهم بالطريقة التى تجلب لنا التهكم والسخريه (واعنى حينما لا يكون الامر على درجه من التأكيد ..ينقلب وبالا علينا  ويجعلنا ماده للفكاهة والسخرية.
نريد اخبارا اكيده وليس موضوع التحقيق بعيد عن الاذهان.

عزيزى مرهف 

نقدر كرهك للهلال ونكبر فيك الحب للزعيم وتجد اخبارك اهتمامنا ورغبتنا فى المزيد الاكيد

ونتمنى ان يجد سادومبا ما تجده بائعة العرقى من (دفار النظام العام)

لك الود
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

الله يستر . اسي يقولوا ديل ناس المريخ . الجاية من الله تتلزمها الارض . القضية بي هناك شغالة . ( آسيا قيت ) واعلام الازرق يسئ للاعلام الاحمر . 



أعلى ما فى خيلهم يركبوا
عشان الناس تتأدب ويبقوا فى حالهم
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم يا مدير و واصل نحن معك و مع كل من يفضح بني هليل
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اتمني من كل قلبي ان يكون اب راسين 




دا مايكون سادمبا .. لكن هو في اهلو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كمل كمل يا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

العزيز مرهف

نكره الهلال كما يكره المسلمون اليهود
نتمنى دماره ونهايته .نتمنى وننندس فى امنياتنا سنوات من الدعاء لاجل انهزامه وتشتيته وضعف قواعده.
لم ولكن كان القصد من وراء حديثنا والاخوة فى ان نترك ملاحقة اخبارهم بالطريقة التى تجلب لنا التهكم والسخريه (واعنى حينما لا يكون الامر على درجه من التأكيد ..ينقلب وبالا علينا ويجعلنا ماده للفكاهة والسخرية.
نريد اخبارا اكيده وليس موضوع التحقيق بعيد عن الاذهان.


لك الود



دا الكلام ... هو دا الكلام

ما ندى الجلافيط فرصة للسخرية

وبالمناسبة وانت سيد العارفين يا قدورة بوست امبارح بتاع تحقيق الكاف 

فى ثوانى انتشر فى كل المنتديات والمريخية ومنها الى زريبة الجلافيط

واكيد شفتو هناك وشفت السخرية الفيهو

اخشى انو موضوع سادمبا دا يكون زى موضوع تحقيق الكاف

وفى يومين نكون موضع سخرية فى منتدى الجلافيط

قلنا الخبر لو صحيح بعفن وبنشم والوقت داك مافى جلفوط بقدر يرف راسمو
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					


العزيز مرهف

نكره الهلال كما يكره المسلمون اليهود
نتمنى دماره ونهايته  .نتمنى  وننندس فى امنياتنا سنوات من الدعاء لاجل انهزامه وتشتيته وضعف قواعده.
لم نكن على حب المريخ ان لم نكن نكره هذا المدعو الهلال. وليتنى اجد طريقا لامنياتى ومنفذا لحقدى على ذلك الجلفوط   واقسم على اننى حينها سأوقد له مواقد الكراهية التى اسعد  بمجاهرتى بها.
ولكن كان القصد من وراء حديثنا والاخوة فى ان نترك ملاحقة اخبارهم بالطريقة التى تجلب لنا التهكم والسخريه (واعنى حينما لا يكون الامر على درجه من التأكيد ..ينقلب وبالا علينا  ويجعلنا ماده للفكاهة والسخرية.
نريد اخبارا اكيده وليس موضوع التحقيق بعيد عن الاذهان.

عزيزى مرهف 

نقدر كرهك للهلال ونكبر فيك الحب للزعيم وتجد اخبارك اهتمامنا ورغبتنا فى المزيد الاكيد

ونتمنى ان يجد سادومبا ما تجده بائعة العرقى من (دفار النظام العام)

لك الود



:1 (49):
مافي كلام احيك.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة
					

دا الكلام ... هو دا الكلام

ما ندى الجلافيط فرصة للسخرية

وبالمناسبة وانت سيد العارفين يا قدورة بوست امبارح بتاع تحقيق الكاف 

فى ثوانى انتشر فى كل المنتديات والمريخية ومنها الى زريبة الجلافيط

واكيد شفتو هناك وشفت السخرية الفيهو

اخشى انو موضوع سادمبا دا يكون زى موضوع تحقيق الكاف

وفى يومين نكون موضع سخرية فى منتدى الجلافيط

قلنا الخبر لو صحيح بعفن وبنشم والوقت داك مافى جلفوط بقدر يرف راسمو



 السخرية التي تحسونها منهم عند عدم تاكد الخبر القصد منها امران 
الاول ان تتركوهم في حالهم ليتفرغوا لكم و ما نراه الان دليل علي انهم نجحوا في ذلك
الامر الثاني هو مداراة المرارة التي يشعرون بها والخوف ان يكون الخبر صحيحا
لانهم غير متاكدين من عدم صحته 
 
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

السخرية التي تحسونها منهم عند عدم تاكد الخبر القصد منها امران 

الاول ان تتركوهم في حالهم ليتفرغوا لكم و ما نراه الان دليل علي انهم نجحوا في ذلك
الامر الثاني هو مداراة المرارة التي يشعرون بها والخوف ان يكون الخبر صحيحا
لانهم غير متاكدين من عدم صحته 



هو ذااااااااااااااااااكفاليسخروا انهم يسخرون من انفسهم لانهم يحسون بالخوف واكيد كل جلفوط قلبة في يدة من الاخبار النتنة التي تنسب لزريبتهم ولاداريين وصحفييين جلافيط والعود لو مافية شق ما قال طق 0
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه نحنا خسرانين شنو؟
الخبر طلع صحيح خييييييير وبركه
ماطلع صحيح كفايه الجلافيط يحسو بالرعب والخوف ولو لليله واحده
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

السخرية التي تحسونها منهم عند عدم تاكد الخبر القصد منها امران 

الاول ان تتركوهم في حالهم ليتفرغوا لكم و ما نراه الان دليل علي انهم نجحوا في ذلك
الامر الثاني هو مداراة المرارة التي يشعرون بها والخوف ان يكون الخبر صحيحا
لانهم غير متاكدين من عدم صحته 



 

هذا هو الطلوب

اشتغل معاهم بالمثل سهر عدوك ولا نومه
*

----------


## صخر

*down down down down
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*بالحته الفيها الحديدة يامرهف
ونحن معك ومن خلفك
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الله اكبر ، ، الله اكبر
احبك يامدير ،، واحبك الاون لايناب كلهم
الدور العلينا هو نشر الخبر في اي مكان
حتي وان كان الخبر اشاعة
هو دورنا الان لنحاربهم اعلاميا
ولنلفت العالم اجمعه لاعمالهم
عشت يامريخ
ولن ندعك تمشي وحيدا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سادومبا شارك في المباراة الودية ضد زامبيا التي لُعبت اليوم

والتي انتهت بفوز زيمبابوي 2\0



[frame="7 80"] Zimbabwe Warriors beat Zambia two goal to none on Wednesday in an International friendly match played at Rufaro Stadium in Harare.

Willard Katsande and Khama Billiat made it an Ajax Cape Town affair on a fine night out for Norman Mapeza's men as they found the target either side of the break to help the Warriors maintain their revival and crucially boost their confidence and morale ahead of the resumption of their 2012 African Cup of Nations qualifying campaign early next month.

Zimbabwe will face Liberia on September 4 in a Group A assignment while Zambia will travel to Comoros for their Group C tie.

Both sides were using last night's match to prepare for those crucial assignments.
But the Warriors - dominant throughout the night - were full value for their victory with Katsande capping a man-of-the-match show with his debut Warriors goal.
Katsande fired home when he beat the half time whistle to find a breakthrough which the home team could have got as early as the fourth minute.

The Warriors did not take their foot off the pedal in the second stanza and soon after resumption they sealed a deserved win when Billiat, who is Katsande's club mate , made it a Cape Town affair when he guided the ball home off a Quincy Antipas cross, two minutes after the break.

Katsande, who staked a huge claim for a place in Mapeza's starting side when he came on strongly as a second half substitute against Mali at the same venue on June 4, was once again dominant in midfield with a solid show in a central role where he was clearly the Warriors best player on show.

That he found the Warriors breakthrough that broke the Zambian resistance was a fitting reward for the former Highway and Gunners midfielder's industry on the night.

After charming the spectators with his close ball control, power play and incisive passing, Katsande's every touch had been greeted with applause from a good and appreciative crowd of about 15 000.

In scoring his goal, Katsande burst through the middle to meet a fine pass from Edward Sadomba on the right before sending a low shot to the far left corner which beat a diving Kennedy Mweene.
The Zambian first choice, who plies his trade with Free State Stars in South Africa, tried to tip the ball away but Katsande had applied the right power to his low shot and there was no stopping the effort from finding its mark.

The Warriors were enjoying plenty of possession in the opening half but failing to turn their dominance into many goals with the home team either shooting high, wide or straight at Mweene.

As early as the fourth minute, Zimbabwe had sounded warning shots of their intentions when FC Platinum centre back Daniel Veremu threaded a neat pass to Katsande whose low shot forced Mweene to punch the ball back into play.

The ball fell onto the path of an on-rushing Sadomba but the Al Hilal talisman, playing as a lone striker, struck the rebound straight at the legs of the sprawling Zambian goalkeeper and the ball flew out for a corner.

But if Chipolopolo were harbouring any thoughts of staging a second half comeback, they were quickly extinguished when Billiat buried his effort from close range after the lanky forward latched onto a good delivery from Antipas who had made a storming run down the right channel.

After that goal the Warriors continued to confidently stroke the ball around with veteran Tinashe Nengomasha, Ovidy Karuru, Katsande, Antipas and Billiat combining well to keep the supply line open.
The Warriors fine showing reduced a Chipolopolo side that had some TP Mazembe players and a host of South African-based internationals look very ordinary.

Even the watching duo of Kaizer Chiefs Football Manager Bobby Motaung and Amakhosi assistant coach Donald "Ace Khuse must have been pleased with what they saw.

Antipas who plies his trade in Denmark will also probably on reflection realise that he should also have left Rufaro with a goal had he been more precise in front of goal.

His best chance to score arrived in the 25th minute when the former Motor Action winger ran into the box to meet with a tantalising Tapiwa Khumbuyani cross but Antipas just failed to make the right connection and his effort just sailed wide.

With Warriors goalkeeper Tapuwa Kapini virtually off duty, Zambia's fist real chance only arrived after 36 minutes via the effort of Rainford Kalaba on the left flank.
Kalaba caught the Warriors defence flat but he drove his angled shot high.
The Zambians were the first to wring some changes in the second period as they sought some urgency into their game but with chief striker Collins Mbesuma kept under wraps by skipper Method

Mwanjali and Daniel Veremu, there was very little the visitors did to cause anxious moments for the Warriors.
Mapeza will also take some great satisfaction from the fact that his charges did not lose their rhythm even after he made his own changes and gave a run in to the quintet of Eric Mudzingwa, Benjamin

Marere, Charles Sibanda, Archieford Gutu and Lincoln Zvasiya.
The five home-based Warriors came in for Nengomasha, Antipas, Sadomba, Karuru and Katsande.

Mapeza will however, take his charges to task for not perfecting their final ball as they opened up the Chipolopolo defence that included their skipper Kampamba Chintu, Francis Kasonde, Stoppilla Sunzu and Emmanuel Mbola.
But after yet another sweet victory at Rufaro, the Warriors are certain to continue with their rise on the Fifa world rankings.

Teams:
Zimbabwe
T. Kapini (W. Arubi 83rd minute), T. Khumbuyani, V. Nyoni, D. Veremu, M. Mwanjali, W. Katsande (L. Zvasiya 85th minute), T. Nengomasha (E. Mudzingwa 71st minute), Q. Antipas (B. Marere 72nd minute), E. Sadomba (C. Sibanda 81st minute), O. Karuru (A. Gutu 77th minute), K. Billiat

Zambia
K. Mweene (K. Kakonje 46th minute) E. Bola, S. Sunzu, K. Chintu, T. Nyirenda (K. Mudenda 71st minute) , R. Kalaba, N. Chivuta, F. Kasonde (Mulilo 78th minute), C. Mbesuma, A. Mukuka, G. Singuluma
[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*يعنى شنو يادسكو
الموضوع طلع شتلة
وش صادرى من هنا لحدت بى هناك
*

----------


## saif albadawi

*يا شباب دة سادومبا تم القبض عليه في قضية اسيا قيت بعد ان ثبت تورطه والرئيس الزمبابوي يتولي التحقيق بنفسه وبلاتر سافر زمبابوي من امس يعني الموضوع ماشي كويس هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يعني الخبر شتلة يا الدسكو 

*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saif albadawi
					

يا شباب دة سادومبا تم القبض عليه في قضية اسيا قيت بعد ان ثبت تورطه والرئيس الزمبابوي يتولي التحقيق بنفسه وبلاتر سافر زمبابوي من امس يعني الموضوع ماشي كويس هههههههه







دى سخرية واللا خبر
مافهمنا
وين المروحه يامرهف وعجبكو 
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*المتواجدون
‏ودالمريخ, ‏ajaj76, ‏الحجاج, ‏الدسكو, ‏hiran11, ‏د نشأت نبيل, ‏RED PLANET, ‏saif albadawi, ‏wd el7aj 

اول مشاركة له ومقتبسة بالاعلى وكلها سخرية
اين المروحة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

المتواجدون
‏ودالمريخ, ‏ajaj76, ‏الحجاج, ‏الدسكو, ‏hiran11, ‏د نشأت نبيل, ‏RED PLANET, ‏saif albadawi, ‏wd el7aj 

اول مشاركة له ومقتبسة بالاعلى وكلها سخرية
اين المروحة




حتي لو مريخابي
نطالب بحظره فورا
اذا كانت دي اول مشاركة بيكتب كدا
في الجايات حيقول شنو

المنبر ما بيسعنا نحن التنين

يا انا يا هو في المنبر

سامعني يا مرهف
 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حتي لو مريخابي
نطالب بحظره فورا
اذا كانت دي اول مشاركة بيكتب كدا
في الجايات حيقول شنو

المنبر ما بيسعنا نحن التنين

يا انا يا هو في المنبر

سامعني يا مرهف
 



الزكاهو منو أولا ؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الزكاهو منو أولا ؟



الله اعلم
 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*2
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يعني الخبر شتلة يا الدسكو 



 
حتى لو شتلة يا عجبكــــــــــو .. سهر الجداد ولا نومو 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لايام دي اي حاجه ريحتها بتفوح وبعدين تبقى حقيقة
نرجى الخبر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

شباب في هذه الفترة لا يهمني ان يحرز المريخ الممتاز او لم يحرزه
ان يفوز او ينهزم ان يُترصد به او يترصد ان يتجمد نشاطه او يتدحرج
..
كتبت خبر وفق قناعتي كما لكم من قناعات
المنبر لم يتوقف علي هذا البوست فقط حتي يسمعني البعض محاضرات عن الطالب والمطلوب والمرجو والمأمول 
..
ما يهمني هو ان لا يتقدم الهليل قيد انملة في البطولة الافريقية وهذا ما يقلقني
وساسخر كافة امكانياتي المتاحة من اجل هذا الهدف بقدر ما استطيع
..
ساترك لكم في هذه الفترة ان تهتموا انتم بالمريخ والمنبر يسع مليار بوست
لترفدوا المنبر بافكاركم
عن نفسي سيكون اهتمامي بالهليل فقط
تحياتي واحترامي
...



 



كلام 100% يا ريس . . . نحن في انتظار الشمار كاملاً
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا إشراف شغلوا مراوح نفق المعيصم . . . شكلها غربان مش حشرات
*

----------


## الصادق

*يستاهل يخمشوه الوداه هناك شنو  ؟ هو قايل رقبتو عمر البشير ؟ الفيفا دى أخطر  من الجنائية . 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saif albadawi
					

يا شباب دة سادومبا تم القبض عليه في قضية اسيا قيت بعد ان ثبت تورطه والرئيس الزمبابوي يتولي التحقيق بنفسه وبلاتر سافر زمبابوي من امس يعني الموضوع ماشي كويس هههههههه




الاخ العزيز سيف البدوي عزرا فلا اتفق معك في مشاركتك 

بالمناسبة سيف ليس جلفوط و هو مريخي غيور معنا في الفيس بوك و تم حظره و هي خطوة موفقة حتي نفهم قصده 
*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*خبر في السلك انشاء الله (سي ام بونك)هههههههه اوتو بوجك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


الاخ العزيز سيف البدوي عزرا فلا اتفق معك في مشاركتك 

بالمناسبة سيف ليس جلفوط و هو مريخي غيور معنا في الفيس بوك و تم حظره و هي خطوة موفقة حتي نفهم قصده 



  هل تعرفه معرفه شخصية ؟؟

كونه معكم في الفيس بووك فهذا لا يثبت مريخيته

ما كتبه يمثل قمة السخرية
لابد ان يعاقب حتي لو كان لاعبا بالمريخ
 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

  هل تعرفه معرفه شخصية ؟؟

كونه معكم في الفيس بووك فهذا لا يثبت مريخيته

ما كتبه يمثل قمة السخرية
لابد ان يعاقب حتي لو كان لاعبا بالمريخ
 



2
..
جلفوط وان ولد وفي يده نجمة
...
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

  هل تعرفه معرفه شخصية ؟؟

كونه معكم في الفيس بووك فهذا لا يثبت مريخيته

ما كتبه يمثل قمة السخرية
لابد ان يعاقب حتي لو كان لاعبا بالمريخ
 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

2
..
جلفوط وان ولد وفي يده نجمة
...
 




يا شباب هو صديق مصعب الجاك و يعرفه معرفة شخصية 
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*الخبر شنو 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


يا شباب هو صديق مصعب الجاك و يعرفه معرفة شخصية 





بس يا عجبكو ما جاء في مشاركته لا يدل أن في قلبه حرف ميم من المريخ
*

----------


## سانتو

*اسيا قيت
ههههههههههه
سا سا دوما
ياخى دى حكاية
الله يكون فى عون الاخوة الوصيفاب
اصحاب الصفر الكان عشمهم فيه

*

----------

